# Where are the R35 engine and gearbox ECUs



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was wondering where the R35 GT-R engine and gearbox ECUs were located and if they were transferable between two GT-Rs?

I am also interested to understand if you took these ECUs and they had Ecutek licenses on, then would those licenses remain on the ECUs and consequently make the 'new' car they were installed in, an Ecutek car? (albeit in need of a tune for the engine ECU).

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't know where they are located.
But yes, the ECUTEK licence remains on the ECU & can't see why they wouldn't be interchangeable.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Does the GTR have a BCU or something like that, that holds all the key information ? so if you changed the ECU would you still be able to start your car with the smart key?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a body control module, but just swapping ECUs won't start another car. There is IIRC some EEPROM that would need to be altered by dealer level tools, it isn't in the usual flash memory.

Engine control unit is behind the glovebox. Transmission control IIRC is under the driver seat.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you saying then thistle that without the EPROM change, you cannot swap the engine or transmission ECUs between cars?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> Are you saying then thistle that without the EPROM change, you cannot swap the engine or transmission ECUs between cars?


Its a NATS issue. The ECU and Trans ECU are coded to each other as well as the steering lock and Key. The BCM I believe is not coded.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Is the transmission ECU also assigned to an individual transmission as well?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No thats parted into into the BCM ECU I believe. DO you know what, i may have that wrong now. It is actually the BCM that is NATT'ed because it controls the locking mechs.... Sorry. Dan at Litchfield knows for sure.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

If you swop engine ecu you will have to carry out CU Alignment with Consult 3, you will also need security code, either from dealer or extract with software.

Jase


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Jasonb im not sure thats right as im on syvecs and a jdm so cant get my nats code.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

Its defiantly correct, I use second hand Nissan ecus all the time, the NATS system of a GTR is exactly the same as all the other proximity systems.

You don't need a NATS code or CU Alignment, because your not using a Nissan ECU, the NATS part is just looking after the steering lock.

I could still pull your NATS code, its stored in BCM. 

Jase.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh ok that explains a bit then. Are you able to program a JDM key though - thats what Im struggling with even on my consult with a card.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

If i had your car i could pull BCM part numbers and run it through my keygen software, with the PIN I could programme key.

Jase.

I tried to post pages of workshop manual about NATS, but I can't upload as they are to big.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

jasonb said:


> If i had your car i could pull BCM part numbers and run it through my keygen software, with the PIN I could programme key.
> 
> Jase.
> 
> I tried to post pages of workshop manual about NATS, but I can't upload as they are to big.


Might take a trip down soon. Do you just need a GTR blank Key? I have the original other key but it wont work, not even with a new Batt.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

You can reprogram key, IF it works, its unusual for a key to loose its programming, usually means a faulty key.

Jase.


----------

